# Mini datamine!



## Bcat (May 30, 2018)

https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCa...imal_crossing_pocket_camp_142b_update_client/

what do you guys think? 
I'm losing my mind over the lily cookies! I need all of them. why are you doing this to me nintendo. >.<


----------



## Vizionari (May 30, 2018)

Ah same, I love the stuff from Lily's cookies ;; that dress is adorable!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 30, 2018)

So, does this mean clothes crafting is done with? And I like the price decrease for rare bugs and fish for the market box. You have to set the price to the lowest possible number you can get.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 30, 2018)

Nooooo...I want all of the Lily items but I can't spend anymore money on leaf tickets. :,(


----------



## Bcat (May 30, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Nooooo...I want all of the Lily items but I can't spend anymore money on leaf tickets. :,(



I feel your pain bae. I’m almost thinking about spending some cash on this, but that’s exactly what they want and the cookie system is bs 
And yet they’re so cuuuuuutttttteeeeeee


----------



## calamitybot (May 30, 2018)

YES! YEs! My prediction was right! In the first thread about the new event, i predicted Digby would host the event, and I was right! YES!!! I'm a god


----------



## Flare (May 30, 2018)

I'm not THAT interested in getting Lily's cookies but they really are good holy crap.

I see that the birch tree background is on the list of event items you can get, THANK YOU DIGBY.


----------



## MopyDream44 (May 30, 2018)

Flare said:


> I'm not THAT interested in getting Lily's cookies but they really are good holy crap.
> 
> I see that the birch tree background is on the list of event items you can get, THANK YOU DIGBY.



I wouldn't rely on that. I mean I hope, but I don't see why they would offer the background for 250 if we can just win it as an item in the event.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 30, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> I wouldn't rely on that. I mean I hope, but I don't see why they would offer the background for 250 if we can just win it as an item in the event.


I know. We were able to win backgrounds during lief's events. Why not digby's? They really think this game is going to shut down because people are smart enough to not buy leaf tickets.


----------



## MopyDream44 (May 31, 2018)

The flower background reward for the Leif event was unique (different from the flower background you can purchase with Leaf Tickets). I was making an educated guess that the background would not be included as a reward item, as it had already appeared in the game To purchase with LT, and the datamine only indicated one new background set. I wasn't trying to dash anyone's hopes, I just didn't want people to get too excited because I was 99.99% sure there would not be a background as a reward, and as it turns out I was right.


----------



## Fresh (May 31, 2018)

They should’ve released Lily’s earlier. Fits spring way more than Stitches cookie items does.


----------

